# حكم الهي جااااااااااااامد



## سامح امام (30 مارس 2006)

*حكم الهي جااااااااااااامد*

[" إذا تخاصم رجلان بعضهما بعضا، رجل وأخوه، وتقدمت امرأة أحدهما لكي تخلص رجلها من يد ضاربه، ومدت يدها و أمسكت بعورته، فاقطع يدها، ولا تشفق عينك"]

تثنية: 25-11:12

لماذا يمتعض النصاري من حكم القران بقطع يد السارق؟
ماذا يحدث لو ان امراتين كانتا تتشاجران و امسك زوج احداهما عورة المراة التي تضرب زوجته .هل ستقطع يده ؟
ما هذا الحكم الغريب اساسا؟


:36_3_16:


----------



## NEW_MAN (31 مارس 2006)

الرد منقول من كتابات الاخ البابلي :


*سلام المسيح رب المجد ...

نناقش بنعمة الرب شبهة تتردد في مقالات المسلمين .. حول مكانة المرأة في العهد القديم ..

اذ يقتبسون نصاً من كتب موسى .. يتحدث عن حكم قطع يد امرأة .. 
ليستنتجوا منه ان الوحي الالهي يهين المرأة ..
وبذلك يستيطعون التكتم على هوان مكانة المرأة في الاسلام ..!

والنص يقتبسونه مبتوراً كعادتهم في التدليس والادلجة والتعتيم بغية خداع العوام منهم ..

لنقرأ ما يقتبسونه عادة :


إقتباس:
عقوبات خاصة بالنساء على صفحات الكتاب المقدس :

_ قطع يد المرأة : (( إذا تخاصم رجلان بعضهما بعضاً . . وتقدمت امرأة أحدهما لكي تخلص رجلها من يد ضاربه ومدت يدها وأمسكت بعورته ، فاقطع يدها ولا تشفق عليها )) [ تثنية 25 : 11 _ 12 ]




نقول :

انه بالامعان في الحادثة وقراءة ما قبلها سنجد الجواب المنطقي العقلاني لهذه الشريعة ...

لنقرأ النص كاملاً من سفر التثنية :

{ اذا سكن اخوة معا ومات واحد منهم وليس له ابن فلا تصر امرأة
الميت الى خارج لرجل اجنبي . اخو زوجها يدخل عليها ويتخذها لنفسه زوجة
ويقوم لها بواجب اخي الزوج .
والبكر الذي تلده يقوم باسم اخيه الميت لئلا يمحى اسمه من اسرائيل
وان لم يرضى الرجل ان يأخذ امرأة اخيه تصعد امرأة اخيه الى الباب
الى الشيوخ وتقول قد ابى اخو زوجي ان يقيم لاخيه اسما في اسرائيل . لم
يشأ ان يقوم لي بواجب اخي الزوج
فيدعوه شيوخ مدينته ويتكلمون معه فان اصرّ وقال لا ارضى ان
اتخذها
تتقدم امرأة اخيه اليه امام اعين الشيوخ وتخلع نعله من رجله
وتبصق في وجهه وتصرح وتقول هكذا يفعل بالرجل الذي لا يبني بيت اخيه .
فيدعى اسمه في اسرائيل بيت مخلوع النعل

اذا تخاصم رجلان بعضهما بعضا رجل واخوه وتقدمت امرأة احدهما لكي تخلّص رجلها من يد ضاربه ومدّت يدها وامسكت بعورته
فاقطع يدها ولا تشفق عينك }
______________

( التثنية اصحاح 25)

فهذا القانون الذي سبق مسألة قطع يد الممسكة بعورة الرجل ..

كان حول زواج المرأة الارملة من اخي زوجها المتوفي ( الغير منجب ) ..

وكان الغرض هو الحفاظ على اسم المتوفي وميراثه ..
ولا يقطع اسمه ( لان الابن الاول الذي سينجب من اخو المتوفي سيكتب باسم الاخ المتوفي وبذلك يبقى اسمه ) ..

هذا اولاً ..
وبعدها مباشرة ذكر مسألة المشاجرة ..

وعلى ضوء الحكم السابق نفهم هذا الحكم .. ونفهم سبب قطع يد المرأة ..​
فاذا حدثت مشاجرة بين رجلان .. وتدخلت زوجة احدهما لتنقذ زوجها عن طريق الامساك بخصية الرجل الاخر ( وهو اسلوب هجومي مؤذي ) .. وبشكل متعمد ..
وهذا يتضح من قول النص التوراتي : { ومدت يدها } .. وهذا تعمد في الفعل وليس عرضاً ..

فبهذا الهجوم على الخصيتين ستتسب في اخصاءه وعقمه وبالتالي تشويهه تناسلياً وقطع نسله ..
وكأن فعلتها كانت " القتل " .. وقطع الخلفة والابناء عنه !

ولأن الشريعة كانت حريصة على ابقاء نسل كل فرد من الشعب ( وقد رأينا هذا في قانون تزوج اخو المتوفي من ارملة اخيه وانجاب اول ابن منها على اسم اخيه الراحل حفاظاً على الاسم ) ..

فكان هذا الحكم بمثابة معاقبة تلك المرأة على جريمتها واعتداءها على خصوبة ذلك الرجل ومقدرته على انجاب نسل ..
فصارت عقوبتها على مبدأ " العين بالعين والسن بالسن والرجل بالرجل " ..
فكانت يدها وهي اداة الضرر تتلف كما اتلفت جهازه التناسلي ومقدرته على الانجاب والتناسل وابقاء اسمه ..

وعبارة " امسكت عورته " ..

تأتي بالاصل العبري .. بمعنى الامساك بقوة وعنف ..

وهذا معنى الكلمة في القاموس الانجليزي - العبري :


chazaq
khaw-zawk'​
from 'chazaq' (2388); strong (usu. in a bad sense, hard, bold, violent):--harder, hottest, + impudent, loud, mighty, sore, stiff(-hearted), strong(-er).
___________________________


وهذا هجوم متعمد مؤذي لاحداث الضرر البدني والعقم بذلك الشخص .. وكانت عقوبته " اتلاف العضو " اي يد الفاعلة .

وهذا هو السبب الواضح والبسيط لكل هذه الزوبعة التي يثيرها المسلمون في الفنجان ..

اذن باختصار ..​


ان حكم المرأة المعتدية في مشاجرة ( في محاولة منها لانقاذ زوجها من رجل اخر ).. والاعتداء عليه بهجوم متعمد على اضعف منطقة عند الرجل وهي منطقة الخصيتين , اعتبرت جريمة فادحة في الشريعة القديمة .. لانها تسبب بعيب عضوي .. يستمر عند الرجل المعتدى عليه ويطال نسله ..

اذ سيفقده القدرة على الانجاب وابقاء الذرية وحفظ الاسم .. وهو الامر المهم في شريعة اليهودية لحفظ سلسلة النسب والاستعداد للتعرف على المسيح متى جاء ..

ولان هذه الحالة تعتبر من الحالات الشاذة النادرة الحدوث ..
فقد ذكر حكمها مباشرة بعد حكم شريعة زواج الاخ من ارملة اخيه المتوفي الذي لم ينجب .. لكي يكون هناك حكم واضح حولها ..

فشريعة قطع يد المعتدية كانت بمثابة حكم الاعدام على " يد " تلك المهاجمة .. كما قتلت هي نسل الرجل المعتدى عليه ..


شاكرين الرب الذي اعاننا الى هنا .. مجداً لاسمه مجداً ..

اخوكم الصغير
البابلي *


----------



## NEW_MAN (31 مارس 2006)

تعقيب بقلم نيومان :

*اضف الى هذا وذاك 
ان التاريخ اليهودي او المسيحي لم يسجل حادثة واحدة تم فيها قطع يد امرأة 

الرب يسوع المسيح سجل لنا في حادثة ( المرأة التي امسكت في زنا ) تقرير خطير 

انه ( من منكم بلا خطية فليرمها اولا بحجر ) ( يوحنا 8 : 7) 

ومن هذا فهمنا من تعاليم السيد المسيح ، انا الناموس كان هدفه معرفة ان الانسان خاطيء 
( لانه بالناموس معرفة الخطية ) ( روميه 3 : 20) 

وليس هناك انسان بلا خطية على وجه الارض لكي يكون قائما على الناموس لتحقيقه 
سوى الرب يسوع المسيح ، ولذلك فقد اخذ سلطان الدينونة بكل جدارة وحده لا شريك له فيه

"لان الآب لا يدين احدا بل قد اعطى كل الدينونة للابن"
(يوحنا 5 : 22)

من هو الذي يدين.المسيح هو الذي مات بل بالحري قام ايضا الذي هو ايضا عن يمين الله الذي ايضا يشفع فينا
روميه 8 : 34 



انا اناشدك اذا امام الله والرب يسوع المسيح العتيد ان يدين الاحياء والاموات عند ظهوره وملكوته

2 تيموثاوس 1 : 4 

فاننا نعرف الذي قال لي الانتقام انا اجازي يقول الرب.وايضا الرب يدين شعبه.

عبرانيين 10 : 30

الذين سوف يعطون حسابا للذي هو على استعداد ان يدين الاحياء والاموات.

1 بطرس 4 : 5 

الرب يبارك حياتك *


----------



## سامح امام (31 مارس 2006)

ليس هناك هوان اكثر من توريث الزوجه الارمله لشقيق زوجها .


----------



## ma7aba (31 مارس 2006)

> ليس هناك هوان اكثر من توريث الزوجه الارمله لشقيق زوجها .


هذا بالعهد القديم والعهد القديم هو عهد تأسيس الدولة المؤمنة بالله وبالتالي شروطه قاسية كي لا تتزوج من وثني أو غير هذا أما إذا أردت نقد المسيحية فعليك بالعهد الجديد 
شكراً نيو مان للشرح ولكن 
لهم عيون و لا يبصرون لهم آذان و لا يسمعون لهم أذهان و لا يفهمون


----------



## NEW_MAN (31 مارس 2006)

*


			
				سامح امام قال:
			
		


			ليس هناك هوان اكثر من توريث الزوجه الارمله لشقيق زوجها .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*اعتقد ان الموضوع تم الرد عليه والاخ سامح يريد الالتفاف حوله بكتابة كلام ليس له موقع من الاعراب او الشرح ...*

*في هذه الحالة نريد من الاخ سامح التوضيح ...*

*هل تريد ان تتكلم عن هوان الزوجة الارملة ...؟؟؟*

*قل لنا لماذا كان حكم الاسلام ان المرأة التي ينكحها نبي الاسلام ثم يطلقها او يموت عنها وتبقى ارملة ، لا يحل لاحد غيره نكاحها ؟؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (31 مارس 2006)

بعد ما رد الاخ الحبيب على الشبهة الرئيسية, نرى الاخ يلتف لموضوع اخر, ليخفي خزيه و يحفظ ماء الوجه

لكن الاخ محبة لم يترك له المجال فرده ايضا, فلنترقب النط الى موضوع اخر لا علاقة للسؤالين البقية بشئ!!!


----------



## سامح امام (1 أبريل 2006)

ارغب اولا ان اسال الاستاذ محبة هل معني كلام ان العهد الجديد لغي تشريعات العهد القديم ؟
يا عزيزي الافضل النص لم يتحدث عن قيام المرأه بخصي بخصي الرجل لكن النص يتحدث عن مجرد امساكها لعورته فلماذا اللف و الدوران ؟
و بمناسبه اللف و الدوران انت لم تجيب علي سؤالي الثاني .
و بالنسبه لسؤالك سأجيب عليه بعد ان تنتهي انت من اجابة اسئلتي .


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 أبريل 2006)

الاخ الفاضل سامح 

عندما تأتي لتناقش موضوع ، نرجو دراسته دراسة كاملة 
لان الكتاب المقدس لن تفهمه الا بدراسة الفقرة والسياق كاملا 
وليس كلمة كلمة ... 
كما انه من المهم الرجوع الى الاصل العبري او اليوناني لكي تفهم الكلمة في اصلها كيف جاءت 
لان اللغة العربية ليست في قوة العبرية او اليونانية 
ولذلك فالترجمة احيانا لا تستطيع احتواء المعنى كاملا ...



			
				سامح امام قال:
			
		

> يا عزيزي الافضل النص لم يتحدث عن قيام المرأه بخصي بخصي الرجل لكن النص يتحدث عن مجرد امساكها لعورته فلماذا اللف و الدوران ؟
> و بمناسبه اللف و الدوران انت لم تجيب علي سؤالي الثاني .
> و بالنسبه لسؤالك سأجيب عليه بعد ان تنتهي انت من اجابة اسئلتي .


 

*وعبارة " امسكت عورته " ..

تأتي بالاصل العبري .. بمعنى الامساك بقوة وعنف ..

وهذا معنى الكلمة في القاموس الانجليزي - العبري :


*
chazaq
khaw-zawk'​
from 'chazaq' (2388); strong (usu. in a bad sense, hard, bold, violent):--harder, hottest, + impudent, loud, mighty, sore, stiff(-hearted), strong(-er).
___________________________


وهذا هجوم متعمد مؤذي لاحداث الضرر البدني والعقم بذلك الشخص .. وكانت عقوبته " اتلاف العضو " اي يد الفاعلة .


----------



## سامح امام (2 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان اري ان لديك بعض المعلومات العجيبة مثل تلك المعلومة التي نقول ان اللغة العربية ليست في قوة اللغة العبرية و اليونانية .
و اسمح لي بتزويدك ببعض المعلومات .
1-عدد حروف اللغة العبرية كانت 19 ثم بعد تطويرها اصبحت 22 في حين ان عدد حروف اللغة العربية 28.
2-عدد جذور اللغة العبرية الفين و خمسمائة جذر لغوي فقط في حين ان اللغة العربية عدد جذورها اللغوية 16الف جذر لغوي و هي اغني اللغات بالاشتقاق و عدد الكلمات و المترادفات .
فهل لي ان اسألك كيف تكون اللغة العربية اضعف من اليونانية و العبرية ؟


----------



## سامح امام (2 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان اري ان لديك بعض المعلومات العجيبة مثل تلك المعلومة التي نقول ان اللغة العربية ليست في قوة اللغة العبرية و اليونانية .
و اسمح لي بتزويدك ببعض المعلومات .
1-عدد حروف اللغة العبرية كانت 19 ثم بعد تطويرها اصبحت 22 في حين ان عدد حروف اللغة العربية 28.
2-عدد جذور اللغة العبرية الفين و خمسمائة جذر لغوي فقط في حين ان اللغة العربية عدد جذورها اللغوية 16الف جذر لغوي و هي اغني اللغات بالاشتقاق و عدد الكلمات و المترادفات .
فهل لي ان اسألك كيف تكون اللغة العربية اضعف من اليونانية و العبرية ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 أبريل 2006)

سامح امام قال:
			
		

> *فهل لي ان اسألك كيف تكون اللغة العربية اضعف من اليونانية و العبرية ؟*




*المسألة ليست عدد الحروف ولا عدد الكلمات ...*

*القوة في اللغة هي في قوة الكلمة نفسها ...*

*ارى ان الموضوع تم تغييره الان *

*هل من الممكن الالتزام بالموضوع الاصلي *

*اذا كان لديك اعتراض عن ان الكلمة العبرية اقوى من الكلمة العربية ارجو ان تذكر اعتراضك بالمصادر *

*اما اذا اردت الاعتراف بعجزك عن الاستمرار في الموضوع *
*وتريد تغييره الى موضوع ايهما اقوى في اللغة العبرية ام العربية *

*فارجو الاجابة على هذه الاسئلة :*

*هل تعرف ان القرآن استخدم كلمات عبرية ولم يستطع ترجمتها الى العربية ؟؟؟*
*اذا كانت اللغة العربية هي لغة قوية وتتحمل ترجمة الكلمات العبرية فلماذا لم تفعلوا ذلك ؟؟؟*

*بعض الكلمات العبرية الواردة في القرآن *

*آدم ( وهو اسم عبري له معنى في اللغة العربية لماذا لم يتم ترجمة الاسم الى معناه في العربية ) *
*وكذلك ( ابراهيم ) معناها في العربية ( اب لجمهور كثير ) *
*اسحق ( معناها في اللغة العربية ابن ضحكي ، لان سارة ضحكت عندما سمعت البشارة به ) *
*يعقوب ( اسم عبري معناه الذي يتعقب اخوه ) !!!!*
*كلمة ( ملاك ) هي كلمة عبرية وليست عربية ومعنا ( مرسل او رسول ) *
*كلمة ( الشيطان ) كلمة عبرية ومعناها في العربية ( المعترض او المشتكي ) *
*( كهيعص ) كلمة عبرية معناها ( هكذا قال الله ، او هكذا أمر الله ) *

*اذا كانت اللغة العربية قوية ، فلماذا استخدمت مفردات عبرية في القرآن العربي ؟؟؟؟*

*ومع تحياتي *


----------



## سامح امام (3 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان السلام عليك و رحمة الله و بركاته .
هل إذا تكلمت معك وقلت "إن بوش يعتنق المذهب البروتستانتي الاعتراضي" .. بأي لغة اتكلم أنا معك .. أليس باللغة العربية؟ .. وهل بوش الإسم يترجم؟ .. لا بالطبع .
فأنتم مثلا كلمة بطرس عندكم تعني الصخرة و لكنكم لا تكتبونها صخرة بل تكتبونها بطرس و هذا لسبب بسيط يا عزيزي و هو ان الاسماء لا تترجم .
و انا يا عزيزي ملتزم بالموضوع و لم احاول الالتفاف حول الموضوع و لكنك انت الذي حاولت الهروب عن طريق الادعاء بان اللغه العبرية و اليونانية اقوي من اللغة العبرية رغم ان ليس لديك اي دليل يثبت كلامك .


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 أبريل 2006)

*ارى ان الموضوع تم تغيير اتجاهه الان *
*الى اللغة وترك الموضوع الاصلي !!!!*




*عزيزي الاسماء العبرية مثل العربية لها معاني فهل شرحها لك القرآن كما شرحها التوراة حينما ذكر الاسباب التي تسمى بها كل شخص ???*
*بالطبع لا ....*
*وماذا عن الكلمات العبرية التي ليست اسماء اشخاص ويضعها القرآن العربي ، اليس هذا دليلا على فقر اللغة العربية لاستيعاب الكلمة الاصلية العبرية*


----------



## أوريجانوس (4 أبريل 2006)

*يا عزيزي "نيومان" إنّ تغيير إتجاه الموضوع للغة إنما هو تهافت التهافت، ونزعات ما قبل مفارقة الروح للجسد.*

*ولم لا.. لنتابع في هذا الإتجاه الجديد*

*عزيزي سامح،*
*اللغة العربية، غنيّة بالنسبة للبدو وسكّان الخيام ومطقطقوا الشعر وقارضيه. لكنها على قوّتها في الأدب، إلا أنها لغة فاشلة للغاية في التوصيف الفكري الدقيق والفلسفة، ومازال المثقّفون يستخدمون مصطلحات خارجها لعجزها مثل: "دوغمائية" - "شوفونية" - "أدلجة".. كل هذا لن تصفه بالعربية إلا بفقرة كاملة.*
*هي أيضاً لغة فاشلة في المجال الطبي، فكيف تترجم أسماء العضلات مثل "سارتورياس" وتميزها عن عضلة أخرى.. كيف تترجم إسم عصب مثل: "إليوهابجاسترك نيرف" وتميزه عن "إليوإنجلر نيرف" !*
*ثم لما نذهب بعيداً.. أنها فاشلة جداً على المجال التكنولوجي **(كلمة "تكنولوجياً" هي أساسا ليست عربية!) فجميع الكلمات: Screen - Monitor - Console تترجم إلى لفظة: "شاشة" وهي لفظة معممة وغير دقيقة إذ ما قورنت بالمترادفات الإنجليزية السابقة !*

*أين ما سبق من هي لغة البداوة المقدّسة التي أبدعت وتفننت في إيجاد أربعة عشر إسماً لحيوان مثل: "الأسد" وبضعة وعشرون توصيفاً مختلفاً للـ"براز" ونيفٌ من الأسماء لثدي الأنثى.. تلكم هي محاور قوّتها، فهي كل ما يشغل بال البدو والعربان وبلاد الرمال.
*


*إحترامي..*


----------



## ahmedsaber (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حكم الهي جااااااااااااامد*

اول مره اعرف ان فيه عهد قديم وجديد ههههههههههههه


----------



## Christian Knight (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حكم الهي جااااااااااااامد*



سيدى قال:


> العهد القديم متناقض تماما مع العهد الجديد



*يا عاقل لو كان يوجد ادنى تناقض بينهما لما امنا بكليهما على انهما يمثلان كتابا واحدا وهو كتاب الله (الكتاب المقدس)
ثم كيف يوجد تناقض بينهما اذا كان كتابك نفسه يتعرف بأن التوراة والانجيل منزلين من عند الله؟؟
ام انك تجهل كتابك؟*


----------



## Christian Knight (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حكم الهي جااااااااااااامد*



ahmedsaber قال:


> اول مره اعرف ان فيه عهد قديم وجديد ههههههههههههه



*وايه المضحك فى انك مكنتش تعرف؟؟
ما كل المسلمين جهلة وفى حاجات كتير مش عارفينها؟
ده حتى دينهم احنا اللى بنعلمهولهم!!*


----------



## steven gerrard (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حكم الهي جااااااااااااامد*

اظن الموضوع خرج عن الشبهه ونسال مشرفينا لاغلاقه وصاحب الموضوع اذا اراد المقارنه بين اللغات فليفتح موضوع جديد​


----------



## ahmedsaber (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حكم الهي جااااااااااااامد*

لو انتم اللى بتعلموه لينا يبقى حرام عليكم لما تشوفوا الحق وتسكتوا


----------



## Christian Knight (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حكم الهي جااااااااااااامد*

*ومين قالك ان احنا ساكتين؟؟
احنا بالفعل بنحاول نوصل لكم الحق لكنكم مكابرين ومعاندين وان كان منكم من يهتدى وهؤلاء هم من نعمل لاجلهم*


----------



## My Rock (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حكم الهي جااااااااااااامد*



ahmedsaber قال:


> اول مره اعرف ان فيه عهد قديم وجديد ههههههههههههه


 


ahmedsaber قال:


> لو انتم اللى بتعلموه لينا يبقى حرام عليكم لما تشوفوا الحق وتسكتوا


 
يعني لا تعرف انه في عهدين و تريد ان تعلمنا في عقيدتنا؟

حوار اخر زمن...


----------



## fredyyy (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حكم الهي جااااااااااااامد*

*مشاركة بآيات:

 2تي 3:16  
كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر

 رو 3:4  
..... بل ليكن الله صادقا وكل انسان كاذبا.كما هو مكتوب لكي تتبرر في كلامك وتغلب متى حوكمت

 اع 5:29  
فاجاب بطرس والرسل وقالوا ينبغي ان يطاع الله اكثر من الناس.

 مز 119:96  
لكل كمال رأيت حدا.اما وصيتك فواسعة جدا*


----------



## نـور العالم (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حكم الهي جااااااااااااامد*



سامح امام قال:


> [" إذا تخاصم رجلان بعضهما بعضا، رجل وأخوه، وتقدمت امرأة أحدهما لكي تخلص رجلها من يد ضاربه، ومدت يدها و أمسكت بعورته، فاقطع يدها، ولا تشفق عينك"]
> 
> تثنية: 25-11:12
> 
> ...


*القاعدة فى العهد القديم للعقاب *
*كسر بكسر و عين بعين و سن بسن كما احدث عيبا في الانسان كذلك يحدث فيه (لا 24 : 20)*
*اى ان العقاب يكون بمثل الذنب *
*وهذه القاعدة اخد بها القرآن ايضا*
*وَكَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَآ أَنَّ ٱلنَّفْسَ بِٱلنَّفْسِ وَٱلْعَيْنَ بِٱلْعَيْنِ وَٱلأَنْفَ بِٱلأَنْفِ وَٱلأُذُنَ بِٱلأُذُنِ وَٱلسِّنَّ بِٱلسِّنِّ وَٱلْجُرُوحَ قِصَاصٌ فَمَن تَصَدَّقَ بِهِ فَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لَّهُ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَآ أنزَلَ ٱللَّهُ فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمُ ٱلظَّالِمُونَ ( المائدة 45 )*
*ولذلك فأن قطع يد السارق لا توافق هذه القاعدة*
*وانما ما يوافق القاعدة هو حكم الكتاب المقدس *
*وهو التعويض عما سرقه 
**اذا سرق انسان ثورا او شاة فذبحه او باعه يعوض عن الثور بخمسة ثيران و عن الشاة باربعة من الغنم (خر 22 : 1)*​*
**ان وجدت السرقة في يده حية ثورا كانت ام حمارا ام شاة يعوض باثنين (خر 22 : 4)*​*
**اذا اعطى انسان صاحبه فضة او امتعة للحفظ فسرقت من بيت الانسان فان وجد السارق يعوض باثنين (خر 22 : 7)*​*
**و ان سرق من عنده يعوض صاحبه (خر 22 : 12)*
*ولذلك حينما يسرق انسان يعوض عليه بأنسان*
*اى يقتل سارق الانسان*
*و من سرق انسانا و باعه او وجد في يده يقتل قتلا (خر 21 : 16)*


> *ماذا يحدث لو ان امراتين كانتا تتشاجران و امسك زوج احداهما عورة المراة التي تضرب زوجته .هل ستقطع يده ؟*
> *ما هذا الحكم الغريب اساسا؟*



*سؤالك هذا هو الغريب !!!*
*لان خصيتى الرجل من الاعضاء الحساسة الضعيفة التى لا تحتمل الضرب او  الاصابة ولو اصيبت لا يستطيع الرجل المقاومة *
*اما المرأة بعكس ذلك اعضائها الجنسية ليست بحساسية اعضاء الرجل الجنسية فلا تكون هدف لاخضاع المرأة او لاضعاف مقاومتها*
*اذن هذه الفعل يصدر من المرأة ولا يصدر من الرجل*
*ومعاقبتها امر طبيعى وواجب *
*والا يعتبر اقلالا من كرامة الرجل ذاته الذى فُعل به هذا الامر ولم يُقتَصُ له*
*وكيف يمكن ان نترك المرأة صانعة هذا العمل بدون عقاب ؟؟؟!!!*
*هل لو تعرضت انت لهذا الصنيع سوف تقول لهم*
*لا لا تعاقبوها احتراماً لكرامتها ومكانتها ؟؟؟!!!*

*ولقد اجاب عليك الاخ العزيز نيو مان المداخلة 2*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=39099&postcount=2*
*و فى المداخلة 3*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=39100&postcount=3*

*طوبى للانسان الذى يجد الحكمة وللرجل الذى ينال الفهم *
*( ام 3 : 13 )*


----------



## fredyyy (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حكم الهي جااااااااااااامد*

*رائع نور العالم ... مفيش أوضح من كده*


----------



## زيد القسام (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حكم الهي جااااااااااااامد*



Christian Knight قال:


> *ومين قالك ان احنا ساكتين؟؟
> احنا بالفعل بنحاول نوصل لكم الحق لكنكم مكابرين ومعاندين وان كان منكم من يهتدى وهؤلاء هم من نعمل لاجلهم*



اي حق الحق الدي يقول ان الواحد يساوي تلاتة هل هدا حق ام ان الق ان نقول الواحد واحد وتلاتة تلاتة


----------



## نـور العالم (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حكم الهي جااااااااااااامد*



fredyyy قال:


> *رائع نور العالم ... مفيش أوضح من كده*


*اشكرك عزيزى fredyyy على مرورك وتشجيعك لى*
*الرب يعوض تعبك محبتك *
*ويبارك فى خدمتك*


----------



## عاشق مصر (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حكم الهي جااااااااااااامد*

معلش عندي استفسار صغير !

كيف ينسب الطفل الذي يولد من الزوج إلي أخيه الميت ؟

أي عقل وأي منطق يقبل هذا الكلام ... أرجو الرد


----------



## نـور العالم (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حكم الهي جااااااااااااامد*



عاشق مصر قال:


> معلش عندي استفسار صغير !
> 
> كيف ينسب الطفل الذي يولد من الزوج إلي أخيه الميت ؟
> 
> أي عقل وأي منطق يقبل هذا الكلام ... أرجو الرد


*اذا كان الولد المتبنى ينسب لمن تنباه وهو لا يعرفه فكثير لو نسب الشخص الى عمه*

*طوبى للانسان الذى يجد الحكمة *
*وللرجل الذى ينال الفهم*
*( ام 3 : 13 )*


----------



## fredyyy (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حكم الهي جااااااااااااامد*

*زيد القسام 
اي حق الحق الدي يقول ان الواحد يساوي تلاتة هل هدا حق ام ان الق ان نقول الواحد واحد وتلاتة تلاتة* 

*
عندما يريد الله أن يعلن عن نفسه

فلا يقول له أحد كيف ... ولماذا ... وبماذ ا... ولمن ... تُعلن عن نفسك.

لم يقول الله أنه يساوي ثلاثة (هذا فهمك أنت)

(لن تفهم أفكار ورغبات الملك داخل قصره ... وأنت تقف خارجاً في الشارع)

أدخل الى حضرة الله فتفهم كل شئ*

*لا 10:3  
فقال موسى لهرون هذا ما تكلم به الرب قائلا في القريبين مني اتقدس وامام جميع الشعب اتمجد.فصمت هرون*.


----------



## fredyyy (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حكم الهي جااااااااااااامد*

*عاشق مصر
كيف ينسب الطفل الذي يولد من الزوج إلي أخيه الميت ؟*

*هكذا كانت تقول الشريعة ... 

وإذا كانت شريعة الله لا تعجبك فإقرأ المثال التالي:
لااويين 10
 1  واخذ ابنا هرون ناداب وابيهو كل منهما مجمرته وجعلا فيهما نارا ووضعا عليها بخورا وقربا امام الرب نارا غريبة لم يامرهما بها.
 2  فخرجت نار من عند الرب واكلتهما فماتا امام الرب.
 3  فقال موسى لهرون هذا ما تكلم به الرب قائلا في القريبين مني اتقدس وامام جميع الشعب اتمجد.فصمت هرون.

أنظر الى كل من لا يرضى بشريعة وقانون الله

(عارضا أقوال الله .... قدما ما يعارض أقواله .... فإحترقا بنار الله)

فلا تعارض أقوال الله .... بل أطلب أن تفهمها *


----------



## Kiril (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: حكم الهي جااااااااااااامد*

انا تابعت الموضو من الاول لقيتهم بعد ما اترد عليهم بيلفوا و يدوروا و يغيروا الموضوع
شريعة العهد القديم كانت لسبب و لكن جاء عهد نعمة المسيح فأكمل عليها ليوصلنا الي الملكوت

و اي سؤال احنا معاك 
بس بلاش نرجسية و مكابرة


----------

